# Verliert ein LAN Kabel mit zunehmender Länge an Geschwindigkeit?



## OsmanischerPCUser (17. September 2018)

*Verliert ein LAN Kabel mit zunehmender Länge an Geschwindigkeit?*

Hallo zusammen:
Ich habe vor einen 25m langes Lan Kabel in meiner Wohnung zu meinem Zimmer zu verlegen, denn die WLAN Geschwindigkeit ist echt grausam. Also stellte ich mir die Frage ob es bei einem sehr langem Lan Kabel evtl Geschwindigkeitverlust geben kÃ¶nnte und wenn ja ob man dagegen was machen kÃ¶nnte. Ich hatte mich erkundigt und habe gehÃ¶rt, dass die CAT7 Kabel nicht von schlechten Eltern stammen sol. Ich habe hier mal einen Link was ich mir kaufen wÃ¼rde. Wenn es schlecht sein soll bin ich offen fÃ¼r Empfehlungen, denn ich bin kein Netzwerkprofi:
Primewire - 25m - CAT 7 Netzwerkkabel Gigabit Ethernet: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Vielen Dank schon einmal im vorraus.


----------



## Edding (17. September 2018)

*AW: Verliert ein LAN Kabel an Länge Internetgeschwindigkeit?*

25m sind völlig unkritisch.
man sagt so 100m .. länger sollte eine netzwerkverkabelung nicht sein.

und ein Cat.5e Kabel tuts allemal


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (17. September 2018)

*AW: Verliert ein LAN Kabel an Länge Internetgeschwindigkeit?*

Länger als 100m geht aus "Protokoll-technischen" Gründen nicht 

@ TE: alles ab Cat.5e ist gigabitfähig. Meistens ist Cat.6 mit am günstigsten. Dann würde ich das nehmen  ^^


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (17. September 2018)

*AW: Verliert ein LAN Kabel an Länge Internetgeschwindigkeit?*

Noch als Tipp: Es gibt auch flache LAN-Kabel, die man ziemlich gut unter Teppich verlegen kann und besser unter Türen durchpassen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Verliert ein LAN Kabel mit zunehmender Länge an Geschwindigkeit?*

Bei mehr als 100 Metern wird das Kabel nicht langsamer, sondern es wird schwieriger bis unmöglich überhaupt eine Verbindung herzustellen, kommt ganz auf die Umstände an. Das belastet die beteiligten Komponenten, die immerwieder einen Reconnect durchführen müssen. Des Weiteren steigt die Anzahl der Übertragunsfehler, weil Paketkollissionen nicht mehr rechtzeitig erkannt werden können.


----------

